# Opencart vs WordPress..your thoughts?



## kylec922 (Feb 16, 2012)

What are your thoughts on the 2? I currently am building in WP, and the only reason I'm thinking of switching now while I can easily is because OpenCart has a plugin that works with the PayPal Advanced system...I don't want to pay 30$ a month when I'm not even going to be using the features that are 25$ more lol....
I'm using WooCommerce and I have posted a question in the forums about when it could be here, but I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## sanjananb (Apr 27, 2012)

kylec922 said:


> What are your thoughts on the 2? I currently am building in WP, and the only reason I'm thinking of switching now while I can easily is because OpenCart has a plugin that works with the PayPal Advanced system...I don't want to pay 30$ a month when I'm not even going to be using the features that are 25$ more lol....
> I'm using WooCommerce and I have posted a question in the forums about when it could be here, but I haven't heard anything yet.


As a wordpress expert,i definitely prefer wordpress.It is very is.because of widgets. you could try templatic's ecommerce frameworks.They are really easy than woocommerce.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Which CMS are you using ?


----------



## kylec922 (Feb 16, 2012)

printingray said:


> Which CMS are you using ?


WordPress is what I went with.


----------



## anum (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi,

I've created a website For My Boss using Opencart, and being completely honest the look and feel of the site needs a huge overhaul.

We've both spent a considerable amount of time looking at themes for Opencart but couldn't find anything suitable (He shortlisted 6 themes, along with pages of notes, but isn't particularly happy with any of them) but then stumbled across this Magento theme which My Boss absolutely loves.

He now keen to move across to Magento, but noticed how slow the site is, and reading up on performance issues in Magento (1 , 2) as well as the many features locked away in the very costly Enterprise edition is quite off-putting.

I'm basically wondering if we should move the site to Magento, or if I should try to re-create something with a similar look in Opencart? Opencart certainly hasn't been perfect for us (in particular we've had a lot of email configuration problems, that still won't let us send HTML emails) but on the whole I've been happy with it, and the performance is great.

Would really appreciate any thoughts on this, since moving to Magento would be a huge commitment and not one we could easily backtrack on at a later date 

Thank you!

Anum Hafeez


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

kylec922 said:


> WordPress is what I went with.


OpenCart/OpenTshirts can be anything you want it to be. The look is entirely up to you. The modules and themes available are endless. If your website needs an upgrade, then something from these themes, might be what you need .. 
OpenTshirts – T-Shirt Design Website and Software – Premium Themforest Themes for OpenTshirts


----------



## DANWILSON (Sep 12, 2013)

I use wordpress for my overall site and am thinking of starting a new site just for my shirts. I saw a theme called shopping, which features tshirts as its sample page, and wondering if anyone has any info on it. Looks like it works with woocommerce. Does woocommerce allow carts.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

I would hands down recommend WordPress for anyone looking to run a website, period. When it comes to the industry of selling pre-printed t-shirts or even custom t-shirts then WordPress is the best option available. Just integrate WooCommerce into your site and you're looking at a very professional system that is comparable to that of larger eCommerce sites on the web.

Just make sure you get a sweet theme for your WordPress site.


----------

